# Rainy day blues



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ! They keep you busy, don’t they ! You’re nicer than me, I don’t go in the rain with them, I just open the door...


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

fjm said:


> Sophy promptly jumps into my chair, then takes one look at me and decides the bed might be safer.


Do you mean that for the last two and a half years, I've been sitting on the front 1/3 of my chair for no good reason?!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If I don't go with them when it is raining Sophy hoers in the dry porch and doesn't do the necessary - my fault for teaching her the corner by the garages was the "right place" when she was a puppy! And while I am happy to share my chair she wanted all of it - demonstrating how it feels when someone steals your favourite spot, I think. 

This morning's conversation was about cat food - I fed Pippin in his bed, as I wanted to be sure he had eaten enough. Sophy knows she was not allowed to steal food from him, but also knows that he usually leaves some, and spent some time trying to convince me that when he did the bowl should be passed to her. All the time he was eating she stared at me, fluttering her ears and tail, and flicking her eyes briefly to his bowl then back to me. As she had just finished a generous portion of chicken, beef, pork and mixed vegetables I was mean and said No!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

See now I have to change my whole mental image of your house and instead of picturing other tiny cottages around your house, maybe bordered by a stacked stone wall, I am now picturing charming garages that were converted from Victorian era stables


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL - our garages were 1960s breeze block monstrosities, built to house the Council's road sweepers and snow ploughs back when the building was used as Council offices! Much improved when we bought out the site developer and fronted them with stone and roofed them with slate. We do have a stone wall around the property, though, and painted iron railings along the front. The main building is a sort of T or tipped over E shape with the middle stroke extended - my house is in that part, so as well as my own tiny gardens front and back there are shared courtyards in the spaces between the houses. There are also five bungalows - two converted from what was the infirmary and three new builds. The developed planned a tiny cottage converted from the mortuary, which was still standing complete with stone slabs to cool bodies when I first moved in, but it was in such a dangerous state we insisted that he demolished it, and give up on such a ghoulish idea!

The photos here: http://www.workhouses.org.uk/Lunesdale/ are old, but give some idea of the building.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

fjm said:


> LOL - our garages were 1960s breeze block monstrosities, built to house the Council's road sweepers and snow ploughs back when the building was used as Council offices! Much improved when we bought out the site developer and fronted them with stone and roofed them with slate. We do have a stone wall around the property, though, and painted iron railings along the front. The main building is a sort of T or tipped over E shape with the middle stroke extended - my house is in that part, so as well as my own tiny gardens front and back there are shared courtyards in the spaces between the houses. There are also five bungalows - two converted from what was the infirmary and three new builds. The developed planned a tiny cottage converted from the mortuary, which was still standing complete with stone slabs to cool bodies when I first moved in, but it was in such a dangerous state we insisted that he demolished it, and give up on such a ghoulish idea!
> 
> The photos here: The Workhouse in Lunesdale, Lancashire are old, but give some idea of the building.


Wow! Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So beautiful! I'd love to spend a rainy day tucked inside one of those homes.


----------

